# Cool huntsman and katydid



## orionmystery (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful huntsman spider. More tropical spiders.



IMG_5438 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_5448 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Merged from a four shots because the spider was too big for the MP-E65



IMG_5445 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

_Mecopoda elongata_



IMG_4794 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

inconsistent white balance..oops.. closer to this one though.



IMG_4759 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, Fantastic shots!
LOVE LOVE LOVE the second one!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the Huntsman shots.. especially #2! It is almost like he is meditating or something... lovely symmetry in his pose!


----------



## lokko21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow amazing...


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Love the Huntsman shots.. especially #2! It is almost like he is meditating or something... lovely symmetry in his pose!



Exactly the same thought!


----------



## jriepe (Jun 8, 2012)

Some more truly amazing shots Kurt.

Jerry


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 8, 2012)

Love it, you should travel some more, I love how your not scared of spiders, don't just take backyard bugs, take exotics! You have great potential. PS: its back looks like a kiwi fruit, and try a polariser, it reduces reflection, since i can see your hat in the spiders eye.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Wow, Fantastic shots!
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the second one!


 


cgipson1 said:


> Love the Huntsman shots.. especially #2! It is almost like he is meditating or something... lovely symmetry in his pose!


 


lokko21 said:


> Wow amazing...


 


Dracaena said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the Huntsman shots.. especially #2! It is almost like he is meditating or something... lovely symmetry in his pose!
> ...


 


jriepe said:


> Some more truly amazing shots Kurt.
> 
> Jerry


 


JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Love it, you should travel some more, I love how your not scared of spiders, don't just take backyard bugs, take exotics! You have great potential. PS: its back looks like a kiwi fruit, and try a polariser, it reduces reflection, since i can see your hat in the spiders eye.



Thanks for looking and commenting, PR, Charlie, lokko, Dracaena, Jerry, Joshua.


----------

